
Left wing journalists outnumber right wing by 13:1. media bias is never good - mrfusion
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3279453
======
klysm
Perhaps by covering stories as a journalist, one moves farther left. It’s not
like it _should_ be 50%, or that occupation and political orientation are
independent

~~~
lajr
Additionally, America's "left" is very much the same as Europe or Canada's
center/right. The argument could be made that there is probably a more even
distribution if you don't use America's right-weighted scale.

------
daveslash
Journalism shouldn't be a political thing, period. It should be about
reporting facts, not opinions, and about being as objective as possible. If
that gets you classified as "left or right wing" \- then I think that's a
different discussion.

------
pmdulaney
Well, no one is stopping conservatives from becoming journalists. And I say
that as a conservative.

------
moistly
LOL. Yes, I'm certain that the billionaire-owned media is left-wing.

